# problems chambering round with full magazine



## str8shooter45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello to everyone. I'm a first time gun owner, Taurus millennium pro pt145, and any advice would be greatly appreciated. Took it to the range this weekend, put 50 rounds through it without much of a problem except for one thing. When I loaded the mag to capacity, and racked the slide to chamber a round the round would jam between the slide and the chamber, but when I only put 9 rounds in the magazine it worked fine. Any suggestions? Also, forgive me for being ignorant, but I must be mistaken on the meanings of single action, and double action. My Taurus is both, and I was under the impression that being double action meant that I could slap a clip in it and start firing, and that the pull of the trigger would both cock, and fire the gun, but I guess I was wrong. I had to either chamber a round, or rack the slide, and and lock it in the open position with the magazine removed, and once I inserted a loaded magazine and closed the slide it would automatically chamber a round. Once again, New to firearms, and any help, not ridicule, would be appreciated


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Pulling a double action trigger will only operate the hammer and allow you to fire the pistol from a hammer down position. It will not load a round from the magazine into the chamber. You must cycle the slide by locking in a loaded magazine pull the slide all the way to the rear and let go, and by this I mean remove you hand with the slide all the way back and let the slide do all the work.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

str8shooter45 said:


> ...When I loaded the mag to capacity, and racked the slide to chamber a round the round would jam between the slide and the chamber, but when I only put 9 rounds in the magazine it worked fine. Any suggestions?...


Three Possibilities:
1. The manufacturer's sticky anti-rust grease, on the feed ramp or in the magazine, is hanging things up. Clean everything with solvent, and then lubricate with just a little oil.
or
2. The feed ramp is rough, and catches the bullet's nose. Shoot 300 rounds, and the problem will clear up on its own.
or
3. The magazine's feed lips are badly shaped. Try another magazine. (You should have at least three of them, anyway.)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Might I suggest taking a NRA basic pistol course? You've got the gun, which is great, now you need to learn how to use it. There is a wealth of information on this forum and by all means keep asking questions, but as a beginner, you might be better served with some hands-on instruction from a certified instructor. You'll learn safety, operation of your firearm, and how to shoot properly, and then with practice, accurately.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Out of curiosity I inquired about the capacity of the pt-145. To my surprise the 40 cal and 45 cal versions both hold 10+1 in a flush mag and the 9mm version only holds 12+1. I'm not sure but I don't recall any manufacturer equally loading 40cal and 45cal capacity in the same platform(perhaps a wider or longer grip on the 45) and just having 2 extra rounds in a 9mm, just seems odd but oh well.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You know what a doctor would say.....just put 1 less round in the mag............


----------



## str8shooter45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Todd said:


> Might I suggest taking a NRA basic pistol course? You've got the gun, which is great, now you need to learn how to use it. There is a wealth of information on this forum and by all means keep asking questions, but as a beginner, you might be better served with some hands-on instruction from a certified instructor. You'll learn safety, operation of your firearm, and how to shoot properly, and then with practice, accurately.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'm taking that class this weekend


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

str8shooter45 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I'm taking that class this weekend


:smt023


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

berettabone said:


> You know what a doctor would say.....just put 1 less round in the mag............


 good one


----------

